# Meet Tyrion! (New Addition)



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

If you saw this thread
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/380946-heading-out-pick-up.html

You know that I have a new addition. If you haven't seen that thread, check it out and you will get his story. He came from a far from ideal situation. 

So far he is a good boy. He seems to have had zero training but we are working on it. He is only a year old after all. As for his first day...It's not been a bad one. He's just learning boundaries and that makes me the "mean lady" that says "No" and stops him from doing fun stuff lol.

I can definitely see all the breeds in him. He has a poodle snout, chihuahua ears/build, he's fluffy like a Pomeranian and has a curly tail like a pom. Though curly his tail is really short. 

He still hasn't settled completely. While the other dogs nap he paces from dog to dog until he gives up and lays down. But he never lays for more than about 15 minutes and he has yet to sleep. Lol he reminds me of a little kid too scared to fall asleep because he will miss something.

Like I said in my other thread I can understand all this considering that he had been kept in a cage outside with no exercise. So he's got a lot of pent up energy to burn. We already went on a hike and I have taken him on a couple walks around the neighborhood today. 

Anyways to what you are really here for....pictures




























He likes to "groom" Morrison...especially his ears lol. 


















Leia says "EW! I don't want an ear cleaning from you!"


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

So cute! Love that tail. Great name choice, perfect for a little "lion".


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Boleyn said:


> So cute! Love that tail. Great name choice, perfect for a little "lion".


Thanks! And yeah I thought the name suited him .


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aw, he's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Okami Mallorii (May 26, 2015)

He's a cutie. I love his tail


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, he's cute. Good job for adopting him.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Aww is a cutie.. much better life for him now....


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He seems to be a keeper! He's improves every day. And he is such a smart and sweet boy!


Okami Mallorii said:


> He's a cutie. I love his tail


I do too lol. It's pretty much the cutest little curly tail ever.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is super cute! Such a perfect little lion! I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

He's adorable. Looks like a spunky dude.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's adorable!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Awww...what a cutie-pie! Seems like a little spit-fire...heeheehee And you really can see all those breeds in him...pretty wild!  
Congrats!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

He is a really cool little dude. VERY smart catching on to training really quick. The girls hate him less every day lol. Fae surprised me last night by initiating play with him. He and Morrison are cool occasionally Tyrion has to be reminded of boundries, but other than that they are good. Hasn't any real potty training issues. Other than that he is a very fun little dog. 

Here are some more random pics from today.

Boys getting their sniff on


















Enjoying some shade









Poodle face 









Mr.Personality


















Enjoying the air conditioning









And "Orange is the New Black" lol


----------

